# Levels Of Being High



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

​
*How high have you ever got according to the image?*

114.35%214.35%300.00%414.35%500.00%628.70%714.35%8313.04%914.35%10313.04%111043.48%


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

It's weird I've never gotten high 
But what does "rush of euphoria" feel like?
Is that the waterfall which rushes through your body every moment something is felt
Except it's not always good?

It's weird because

I've never done stuff but
I get all that stuff 
A bit more as well but
It's like

Mm


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, i gotta 9. I gotta admit that night felt really good, but then i blacked out and panicked.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

11, most miserable night of my life. I felt like I was going to die. Woke up the next day and still felt like I was going to die.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Weed can either make you relaxed or anxious lol


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I got to 10 once, felt really cool, but then it climaxed to 11 and I had no idea what was going on. Turned into a bad trip so I slept it off. Now I only get 11 if I smoke weed. And 11 in a bad way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Never been high on purpose. They gave me a narcotic pain killer in the hospital once and I remember that I couldn't remember what people said, 10 seconds after they said it. It was just a trip to the ER because I had a horrible stomach flu that had me in massive pain. When I tried to get in the car I ended up on the dashboard. (passenger, not trying to drive)


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep also an 11 for me the night I got my DP. I freaked out and thought I was living in a dream world and totally was fucked. I have got real high before, but never like this. I have never felt so out of it and mentally fucked from anything in my life. Smoking was always fine for me, but eating it is a big no go!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I freaked out and thought I was living in a dream world


then we got the same past. 
i got 11, too. 
sad day...


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone heard of any reports of people smoking weed after they recovered and got DP again??


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Has anyone heard of any reports of people smoking weed after they recovered and got DP again??


The only thing I have ever heard is that if you got DP from smoking and you smoke again it will come back. Not sure if that's true for everyone, but I know it is for some people. I am going to stay the hell away from the shit because I would be scared to try it once I am cured.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> The only thing I have ever heard is that if you got DP from smoking and you smoke again it will come back. Not sure if that's true for everyone, but I know it is for some people. I am going to stay the hell away from the shit because I would be scared to try it once I am cured.


It sounds true


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Rogue Bullies said:


> The only thing I have ever heard is that if you got DP from smoking and you smoke again it will come back. Not sure if that's true for everyone, but I know it is for some people. I am going to stay the hell away from the shit because I would be scared to try it once I am cured.


My dp/dr was brought on by a 4 month acid binge.. I think if I only smoked weed thse past fifeteen years and never touched LSD I might not have dp/dr.. I remember getting high all the time from pot and I never got that feeling of dissociation.. everyone is different... But after DP Iwould trip if i smoked weed... then lexapro came into the picture and that made me feel good again, low levels of anxiety, but still dp/dr'd, and I got bored. So I smoked weed daily for a year and eventually I started having panic attacks and would trip from smoking.. now i'm on 6 different meds, and I don't think I'll smoke again, pot's just a lousy drug, for dp'd people anyway


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

pot's just a lousy drug, for dp'd people anyway
[/quote]

Thats right!


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

FoXS said:


>


I got to an 11 at age 17.. it was horrible though, i thought I'd stopped existing and time and space were no longer there- period. I wandered around in cricles for hours- I just wasn't there anymore, yet I could still panic, but the part of me that makes me ME was completely gone. Pretty damn scary.

I never felt good on pot... never. Found out in my early 20s I am allergic to it 9I panicked a few times after smoking it, but it never gave me DR after I was done, not once- my DR started YEARS after I had my last toke, its apparently unrelated), but in BC (where I live) smoking pot is hard to avoid (even if you don't smoke it, my room would often become like a hotbox because my neighbours werre all smoking bud and it would come throughh the ventiliation and fill my room- even with the windows full open, I still got high, even if I didn't want to... finally I managed to move, but the idiot below me always smokes (and the guy above me too)- I am hoping the permanent housing I get through psych disability (I'm not on disability for DR, but OCD and some other junk) will be a "clean" building.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH I think I've only hit a 6-7. I'm pretty sure I made similar faces too.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Only smoked a few times, and all but one of those times it was a combination of 2 and 3 and 6 and 7. One of those times were a pseudo-11 because I lost my sense of touch. And if someone is wondering, no I am not stoned in my avatar, It is just a random old picture from Facebook. Im most likely just tired. Although thinking about it I might have been "stoned" on one of, or a combination of Oxazepam, Alprazolam, Clonazepam and/or Diazepam. In other words Alepam, Xanax, Klonopin, Valium. Not very healthy.

Peace.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

First time I smoked I didn't know what I was doing.. Got an 10 or 11. fucking slow mo frames. thought purple smoke was coming out of my ears. thought my head was in my heart. panic attack. Great intro to pot.

Big thing is I thought it was normal... for smoking that much. so I tried smoking less later down the line but it would still trip me out a bit because of the damage I had done. Fuck If i know what a normal pleasurable high is.

Fuck... wish I could erase that night.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

dude, i was 10 like a week ago. molly is amazing! shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

without ever using weed i can say that number 10 is like a complete portair of me.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> without ever using weed i can say that number 10 is like a complete portair of me.


portrait*


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> First time I smoked I didn't know what I was doing.. Got an 10 or 11. fucking slow mo frames.


what?? you know this ? i do, too, but never heard of somebody else before. good !


----------

